# Timorese Snake ID?



## foxysnake (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello all, just wondering if anyone could help identify this snake, photo is from Timor. Ive no idea when it comes to exotic snakes!! Many thanks!
Cheers,
Dee


----------



## Retic (Nov 29, 2007)

It looks a lot like a Dog Faced Water snake, Cerberus sp.


----------



## channi (Nov 29, 2007)

PMSL I was going to say a mullet headed ugly. LMAO boa is that seriously what it's called?


----------



## Retic (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes it is, with good reason.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 29, 2007)

Not sure on the snake mate. However, is that YOUR photo, if so what were you up to in Timor?? Great country that one, wish i could get back.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 29, 2007)

boa said:


> It looks a lot like a Dog Faced Water snake, Cerberus sp.



Yes, aka "Bockadam" Cerberus rynchops probably.


----------



## foxysnake (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah thanks guys, I 'googled' that snake name on the name and thats what it looks to be. 'Womantor', my other half is in the army and is over at Timor, he's there for 6 mths. He sent me a few pics, to show me what its like over there, and he found this snake there as well. From what I've seen, it is a real nice country and its such a shame that its such a mess. The beaches and water look fantastic.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 29, 2007)

foxysnake said:


> Yeah thanks guys, I 'googled' that snake name on the name and thats what it looks to be. 'Womantor', my other half is in the army and is over at Timor, he's there for 6 mths. He sent me a few pics, to show me what its like over there, and he found this snake there as well. From what I've seen, it is a real nice country and its such a shame that its such a mess. The beaches and water look fantastic.


 
Yeah it is a beautiful country, beautiful people too!!! Just a shame that a select few still feel the need to cause dramas. I was over there for 2 weeks doing some work in 2003. would LOVE to get back over there. I only ever saw 1 snake and it was a fleeting glance, it shot across the road and into the scrub and i couldn't find it. It looked like a type of whip snake but dunno if they even have them.


----------



## eipper (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi all,

Its definately not Cerberus, its a species of Enhydris, however they are fairly similar.

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## JasonL (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't Enhydris generally have lateral striping Scott?


----------



## Rossagon (Nov 30, 2007)

East Timor is a fantastic place. Heres a piccie of me holding an interesting python species I found over there. Anyone hazard a guess just for fun? I'll tell you the answer later.







Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Retic (Nov 30, 2007)

Well remarkably given the location I would say it was a Timor Python, Python timorensis


----------



## eipper (Nov 30, 2007)

Jason,

Lateral striping is common in Australian specimens of polylepis, however there is 20 odd described and more undescribed species of Enhydris in SE Asia.

As for the boid id, If the animal was found on Timor its very unlikely that its is P. timorensis, as they are known from one specimen from Timor however they are commonly found on some of the islands in the lesser Sundas.

If its a wild caught animal from Timor its most likely Liasis mackloti mackloti.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## JasonL (Nov 30, 2007)

just wanting to know how you ruled it out being Cerberus? other than from head scales that arn't clear in the pic??


----------



## pugsly (Nov 30, 2007)

Bugger the snakes over there.. Show us the Tokays!


----------



## ozianimals (Nov 30, 2007)

The dog faced is what I think it is after looking on google pictures under the scientific name and this is the picture .....


----------



## Rossagon (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes my previous post was a Macklots python, L. mackloti mackloti. I managed to find this one under a pile of pallets. Very lovely animal, didn't even hint at striking. Managed to find a few other species there, something possibly from the Cacophis genus, some small green vipers (of which i didn't get too close to identify properly) and of course Tokay geckos ( just because Pugs asked so nicely)  .






Cheers Rossco.


----------



## foxysnake (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures Rossco, that python is 1 beautiful animal and love the tokays!!!!!


----------

